# ACMA bulletins



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

This ebulletin is by the Australian Communications Marine Authority. ACMA has produced a range of short educational videos for the boating community about how, and why it is important, to operate your VHF marine radio correctly.

If you are still on the fence re deciding if a VHF is worthwhile, this may help you make up your mind.

http://bit.ly/XoIibf


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

BigGee said:


> It's actually the Australian Communications and Media Authority but never mind, carry on.
> 
> Gee


Haha.....gold


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BigGee said:


> It's actually the Australian Communications and Media Authority but never mind, carry on.
> 
> Gee


I knew that. Just checking you were awake. :lol: (one too many early drinks).


----------

